# Seachem Flourish or Equilibrium?



## Mako (Mar 23, 2007)

For a low light/tech tank, I've read on the barr report to use Equilibrium as my weekly low dose of ferts, but can I use Flourish? Or would a mix of the two be best? Also, what is the difference between the two.


Thanks


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Mako said:


> For a low light/tech tank, I've read on the barr report to use Equilibrium as my weekly low dose of ferts, but can I use Flourish? Or would a mix of the two be best? Also, what is the difference between the two.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Equilibrium adds nutrients that some filtration systems will remove, or if your tap doesnt have enough, etc.

Flourish is a comprehensive supplement. 

I would go with the flourish.

-Ryan


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

Equilibrium is primarily used to raise general hardness (calcium + magnesium) of extremely soft water or RO water. Flourish adds trace elements and minerals (includes calcium and magnesium, but very little) If you have very soft water, you may need to add both.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Like what was mentioned earlier, Equilibrium is for increasing GH and Flourish adds trace nutrients. 

The following is from Seachem's site for the two products that your mentioned so you can see the differences in the ingredients.

Here's the ingredients in Equilibrium: http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Equilbrium.html
Guaranteed Analysis (Amounts per 1 g) 
Soluble Potassium (K20) 23.0% 
Calcium (Ca) 8.06% 
Magnesium (Mg) 2.41% 
Soluble Iron (Fe) 0.11% 
Soluble Manganese (Mn) 0.06% 

Derived from: potassium sulfate, calcium sulfate, magnesium sulfate, ferric sulfate, manganese sulfate.
F1506
Elemental potassium is present at a concentration of 195,000 ppm (19.5%). Archaic fertilizer laws force us to list potassium in terms of equivalence to a material that is not present (K2O) rather than the more scientificaly sound method of simple e lemental equivalence. 

Here's the ingredients in Flourish: http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Flourish.html
Guaranteed Analysis 
Total Nitrogen 0.07% 
Available Phosphate ( P2O5) 0.01% 
Soluble Potash 0.37% 
Calcium (Ca) 0.14% 
Magnesium (Mg) 0.11% 
Sulfur (S) 0.2773% 
Boron (B) 0.009% 
Chlorine (Cl) 1.15% 
Cobalt (Co) 0.0004% 
Copper (Cu) 0.0001% 
Iron (Fe) 0.32% 
Manganese (Mn) 0.0118% 
Molybdenum (Mo) 0.0009% 
Sodium (Na) 0.13% 
Zinc (Zn) 0.0007% 

Derived from: Potassium Chloride, Calcium Chloride, Copper Sulfate, Magnesium Chloride, Ferrous Gluconate, Cobalt Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Boric Acid, Sodium Molybdate, Zinc Sulfate, Protein Hydrolysates.

Some components are no longer listed in the Guaranteed Analysis due to state regulations. The formulation of this product has not be altered.


----------

